

Show HN: {{Mailstache}}, Templating for email. - woah
http://sfdevlabs.com/mailstache/

======
pedelman
I had an idea for a similar product a while back which would be basically the
same thing for group messaging on mobile phones.

------
jdavid
This could be a great tool for those business founders that need to send a
flood of emails quickly.

~~~
mceoin
Yep. There's plenty of services that do it, Jeff just built this for me
because I was being stubborn and didn't want to fork out the money.

~~~
jenkinsj
It seemed like a good use for Mustache. It's for sending a few hundred emails
in your normal client. Also a nice tool for learning the template language.

------
alyraz
well this just saved me $20. AWESOME

